# Bevel and Emboss ?



## zenga (29. Januar 2002)

hiho,
mal ne frage.
wo finde ich in PS6/de
denn diesen effekt: Bevel and Emboss ?


----------



## Christoph (29. Januar 2002)

alienskin 
do bitte schön


----------



## Homie25 (29. Januar 2002)

Nein Hochie nicht den Alienskin Effect  ich glaube du meinst den 

Ebene-Ebenenstil-Abgeflachte Kanten und Relief


----------



## zenga (29. Januar 2002)

thx Homie,
genau der wars


----------



## Christoph (29. Januar 2002)

stimmt. sorry

der auf alienskin.com heißt ja bevel boss.

fuck


----------



## Homie25 (29. Januar 2002)

Kein Problem


----------

